# Valve end



## kadora (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello 
Guys what do you thing about this idea .
To do nice round and hard valve end i have soldered ball from ball bearing to the end of valve.Is it good idea or better not to do it.
I am novice .


----------



## ddmckee54 (Feb 26, 2013)

Unless you just soft soldered that ball bearing to the end of the valve, the ball is probably not that hard anymore. Heating it hot enough to silver solder, or silver braze - depending which side of the pond you live on, will take the temper out of the ball bearing. It will still give you a nice round end, but I doubt that it will wear any better than mild steel.

Don


----------

